# DIY or purchased item to transport bike(s) in van w/o removing front wheel?



## gsy971 (Jan 14, 2005)

I know its no biggie to some but i really enjoy just pulling my bike right out of my '12 sienna and jumping on and off i go. problem is i would like to transport my bike upright and nicely without having it lean on anything or lay on its side pedal. I've tried some rear wheel base stands but the bike still falls over easily. anyone have a solution to packing a bike in a van without removing the front wheel or just having it lie on the van floor?


----------



## fatoldaggie (Sep 25, 2012)

I lean mine against the side of the van and use the seatbelts to wrap around seat post / bars. Works fine (though I've never tested with a for-real accident, touch wood)

I suppose you could get more stability / safety with a couple of velcro straps and a little ingenious rigging via the seatbelt mounts.


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

The floor of your van should have anchoring latches. You could use tie downs.


----------



## gsy971 (Jan 14, 2005)

jrm said:


> The floor of your van should have anchoring latches. You could use tie downs.


yeah figured so but wanted something really quick to use to get bike in and out real quick. tie downs would probably take longer than removing my front wheel


----------



## gsy971 (Jan 14, 2005)

anyone else got any ideas. reviving old thread. still haven't found a solution


----------



## fatoldaggie (Sep 25, 2012)

gsy971 said:


> anyone else got any ideas. reviving old thread. still haven't found a solution


You might be overthinking this... just roll the bike in, lean against the side using saddle / bars as contact points, get some velcro straps or something to thread thru the seat belt anchors, you're done.

If I'm not driving far I don't even bother to strap the bike down - simply lean it against the side of the van and drive off. Not the safest way of course...


----------



## lunchwagon (Apr 29, 2010)

I've seen Thule Instigators mounted to the front of truck beds (vs at the tailgate, as they are designed). Maybe there's a way to mount one in your van. Pretty spendy route though.


----------



## adam728 (Jan 25, 2006)

Why not the homemade truck rack that always comes up here? Basically like a rack you'd see on a sidewalk.


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

I have a Ford Transit Connect Van coming (special ordered to get it optioned the way I want it) and I'm thinking pretty seriously about putting the pipeline rack in it. I think it'd work pretty well...or the homemade rack adam728 mentions but I'm neither handy nor patient...

Truck Bike Rack, Pickup Truck Bike Racks by Pipeline Racks


----------



## aztrail (Sep 27, 2011)

******** idea*

I ran into a similar issue with my van, so I bought this on amazon:

Amazon.com : Adjustable 2 Bike Floor Parking Rack Storage Stand Bicycle : Indoor Bike Storage : Sports & Outdoors

It came with 2 uprights, and 2 connector pieces to link them up. I had an old dowel / closet rod in my garage (not sure on the size, 1.5" maybe) that I used to extend the 'footprint' of the rack. One connector and about 12-15" of dowel on either side.

I use the long Velcro strap that came with my 1 Up USA rack to secure the bike to the stand for extra assurance that the tire won't hop out of the rack. The extra width from the dowel and the Velcro strap make it really secure.

I am at work no so I don't have any pics, sorry. Pretty *******, but is works great if I don't want to use my hitch rack. I have my kids' car seats in the middle row, but there is enough room in between the middle captains chairs to roll the bike in. I put my rack toward the back where the 3rd row is folded down.


----------



## Daxdagr8t (Jul 9, 2014)

Home made bike rack made up of pvc pipe, just google it and adjust to fit in your van.










I made two, one in the garage and one for my truck.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

I would think you could cut a piece of 3/4 OSB contoured to fit in the back of the van, and large enought to be stable front to back, and side to side. Bolt fork mounts directly to that. Design it to be removable, or even to fold up and store easily. Carpet it the same color as your interior. BAM!!


----------



## yeahdog31 (Jul 13, 2009)

*Simple 2x4 Van Rack*

I made one for a full-size Chevy 15-passenger van. We can haul 4 bikes inside, standing up, without taking the wheels off, and still have plenty of space for camping gear and 4 people. Keeps the bikes out of the elements and away from prying eyes.
Basically, I just made a simple ladder out of 2x4s that the rear tires slide into. Turn your front wheels at an angle and you can pack them in pretty tightly.
Something like this:


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

3 bikes and lots of room in the bins. I can fit 5 bikes pretty easily.


----------



## atoine (Feb 4, 2008)

This is working well for us:










More info here:
Slide-Out Bike Rack | FarOutRide


----------

